# Sind paludis-Benutzer nur Gentooer 2. Wahl?

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Wed Jun 08, 2011 6:44 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## SvenFischer

Leider kann ich so nichts zum Beitrag sagen.

Erlaubt sei die Frage, ob denn Paludis mittlwerweile stabil läuft und es denn auch tatsächlich schneller ist? Ich will echt keine Probleme mit dem Paketmanagement, sonst lass ich es lieber.

Wenn mir jemand einen Link gibt, der über die Vor- und Nachteile objektiv berichtet, dann gerne her damit. Gibt es Benchmarks?

----------

## ScytheMan

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-535319.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-695267.html

----------

## think4urs11

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Übrigens ist paludis auch ein Teil des Gentoo-Trees und somit anerkannte Software!

 

Fragwürdiges Argument. Erstens ist paludis (wohl sicher nicht völlig grundlos) als ~ markiert und zweitens trifft diese Aussage auch auf jedes andere ebuild im offiziellen Baum zu.

Und ja du hast recht, ein großer Teil der 'Blutfehde' zwischen portage und paludis ist auf mhhh 'soziale Differenzen' der jeweiligen Beteiligten beider Lager zu suchen. Die technischen Differenzen wären sicherlich leichter auszuräumen gäbe es diese nicht.

... aber ...

Der Status quo geht von beiden Seiten aus. Solange sich nicht alle Beteiligten an einen Tisch setzen und ihre Sandkastenspielchen (eben z.B. die angesprochenen Sticheleien) beenden wird sich daran nicht viel ändern; einige der Beteiligen leiden am Alphamännchensyndrom, von daher ... schwierig.

Leider sind die Foren aber nur bedingt dazu geeignet etwa zu ändern da die meisten der Devs hier nicht sonderlich aktiv sind.

... trotz des provokanten Threadstarts noch kein Lock - solange es im Rahmen bleibt!

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Portage ist, wie auch Eingeweihte wissen, ein unübersichtlicher „Spaghetticode” aus python. Wenn jetzt Programmierer sich daransetzen um außer Gemecker auch etwas Produktives dagegen tun, kann ich als Anwender das nur begrüßen.

 

Was interessiert dich als Anwender der "Spaghetticode"?

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Wenn ich jetzt bei Bugreports meine Ausgabe von "# paludis --info" anhänge möchte ich nicht angefrotzelt werden, sondern eine möglichst problemlose Lösung für alle Beteiligten erreichen. Sonst kann ich mir auch Bugreports verkneifen und, falls es mich allzusehr nervt, auch die Distribution wechseln.

 

Wenn du Bugreports in deutscher Sprache verfasst wirst du ebenso "angefrotzelt" werden. 

Und wenn du dir ein Auto kaufst, den Motor austauscht und anschließend hoffst das der Hersteller dir kostenlos den defekten Motor repariert, wird das auch nicht funktionieren.

Es gibt einfach ein paar Regeln die jeder einhalten muss wenn er Bugreports verfasst - in jedem Projekt! Letztlich dient es einfach dazu es den Entwickler nicht unnötig schwer zu machen. 

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Bei Debian geht es doch auch. Es gibt apt-get, aptitude und Co, warum, zum Henker, stellen sich die Gentoo-Developer so jungfräulich bescheuert an?

 

Nein. Bei Debian gibt es nur APT. Alles andere, auch aptitute, sind "nur" Frontends.

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> [...] nur portage soll so bleiben wie es ist?

 

Portage wird doch ebenso weiterentwickelt.

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Das nenne ich kleingeistiges Schrebergartendenken und werde wütend.

 

Könnte man von dir jetzt auch behaupten. 

Und gerade solche Aussagen (wie sie auch jetzt von dir kommen) führen dazu das Entwickler noch viel weniger Lust haben Paludis zu helfen. Du glaubst Paludis Nutzer sind Nutzer 2. Wahl!? Mit solchen Aussagen ergibt sich eher der Eindruck das Paludis Nutzer glauben etwas viel viel "besseres" zu sein. 

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Die Verantwortlichen, falls es sie denn gibt, sollen endlich einmal aufwachen und die Realitäten erkennen und Richtlinien für die Developer bei den verschiedenen Paketmanagements erlassen.

 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/pms.xml

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Übrigens ist paludis auch ein Teil des Gentoo-Trees und somit anerkannte Software!

 

make, cmake, scons, ant und Co. auch. Und übrigens ist auch rpm im Portage-Baum - "anerkannte Software" also. Deiner Meinung nach sollte man diese Paketverwaltungssysteme also auch einsetzen und dennoch Bugreports schreiben können?

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Wed Jun 08, 2011 6:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

Also ich habe schon genug Bugreports mit "paludis --info" gesehen, in dem niemand "angefrotzelt" wird. Aber tendenziell ist da natürlich jeder Dev anders - und das kannst du auch nicht wirklich ändern.

Ansonsten: Was Leute scheinbar immer vergessen: Portage entwickelt sich im Moment rasend schnell weiter (und ich als jmd, der Portage-API nutzt, merke sowas). Daher gilt auch das Spaghetti-Code-Argument nur noch bedingt. (Und mir ist ehrlich gesagt Spaghetti-Code lieber, als das sich-zu-tode-abstrahieren von Paludis (noch dazu wo ich C++ Syntax grauenvoll finde))

----------

## ruth

okeeee,

(sorry für das nach-oben-holen dieses Threads...)

nach einem Sync von hier:

```

git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/kde.git

```

(kde 4.1 haben wollend...)

ist das Ergebnis dieses Versuches jetzt eher unbefriedigend:

```

# paludis -q kde-base/dolphin

* kde-base/dolphin

    gentoo:                  (4.0.4)KR (4.0.5)KR {:kde-4}

    kde:                     (4.1.0)E* {:UNKNOWN}

    Masked by eapi:          Unsupported EAPI '2_pre1'

Key to mask reasons:

* E: eapi

* K: keywords

* R: repository

```

Die Diskussion dazu im paludis Bugtracker:

http://trac.pioto.org/paludis/ticket/629

 *ciaranm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Using _pre EAPIs for actual packages is really bad, and you should pass that on to anyone who's doing it. It means that the package manager has to continue supporting the _pre EAPIs forever, because otherwise installed packages with that EAPI can't be uninstalled.
> 
> Note that Portage doesn't do this, and instead drops support for _pre EAPIs when the next one comes along. Which would ordinarily mean it couldn't uninstall packages with _pre EAPIs at all, but instead it uninstalls them incorrectly, resulting in screwed up user systems. 
> ...

 

Paludis hat also dieses kdebuild-1(?) Dings, welches von portage nicht unterstützt wird, deshalb können portage Nutzer keine live svn ebuilds verwenden, der kde4.1 overlay (welcher später mal im offiziellen Tree landet), beschliesst, hier auf einmal auf EAPI 2_pre1 zu setzen, was wiederum von paludis abgelehnt wird - meiner Meinung nach durchaus logisch, falls die EAPI bis zur Übernahme in den Tree nicht gebumped wird, wobei ich nicht weiss, was diesbezüglich weiter geplant ist...

Man kann von ciaranm halten, was man will, technisch ist er ein brillanter Programmierer und sein paludis ist _technisch_ gesehen ungefähr 10 Lichtjahre vor portage. Menschlich und sozial , nunja, hat er, gelinde gesagt, so seine Probleme, das ist wahr...

Aber:

könnte man bitte irgendwann diese Kleinkinder 'ich-mag-dich-nicht-deshalb-piss-ich-dir-an-den-Stiefel' Geschichte stoppen?

Die Leidtragenden dieser ganzen EAPI 2_pre1 und kdebuild-1 Scheisse sind nur und ausschliesslich nur die Benutzer.

Die sogenannten "Entwickler" benutzen KDE4 im Augenblick für ihre kleinlichen persönlichen Kriege, das ist doch nur noch kindisch, ehrlich...

Gerade das KDE Team, welches vor einiger Zeit ihren Team lead (Philantrop) auf -meiner Meinung nach- durchaus fragwürdige Weise verloren hat(man könnte das durchaus als Mobbing schlimmster Art bezeichnen), hat eh schon genug zu tun - anderererseits liegt eine Beteiligung daran ja durchaus vor... (man blickt ja auch nicht mehr durch, in diesem ganzen Wust aus Krieg und persönlichen Fehden)

KDE jetzt als Politikum für Gentoos Paketmanager der Zukunft zu missbrauchen ist einfach nur noch kindich und dumm(sic!)...

Ich bin jetzt, nachdem ich den KDE 4.1 Thread im Bugtracker gelesen habe, (auch und u.a.die Ausführungen von Alon Bar-Lev), sehr genervt.

siehe z.B.:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=233301#c128

Da tun sich ja Abgründe auf...   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

KDE 4.1 hab ich jetzt aus der 4.1 svn branch lokal nach /home/ruth installiert... läuft wie der Teufel, bin sehr zufrieden.

und Gentoo als Projekt sollte langsam wieder zu sich selbst finden.

Dieses gegenseitige Angepisse geht mir auf den Geist.

sorry für die stellenweise explizitere Sprache...

ruth

----------

## Necoro

EAPI-2 ist momentan in Entwicklung (und ich bezweifle ganz stark, dass irgendwas _pre-mäßiges in den Tree leaked)...

So wie ich das verstehe, sollte EAPI-2 und EAPI-kdelive nahezu identisch sein...

Ansonsten full-ack  :Wink: 

Ach: Noch was zu Paludis: Sicher ist es auf theoretischer Basis bei weitem besser als Portage. Aber manchmal ist es in der Praxis halt erforderlich, ein wenig "unsauber" zu arbeiten um die Komplexität nicht ins unermessliche zu treiben (von bestimmten Feldern wie Luft-/Raumfahrt, Medizin und so mal abgesehen).

Die Portage-Entwickler sind da ein wenig pragmatischer: "Wenn es halt noch 3 Nutzer gibt, die in 2 Jahren Ebuilds aus dem kde-4.1-overlay verwenden -- nun ja -- die sind denn mal gerade egal." Und ganz ehrlich: Ich halte den Portage-Ansatz hier für wesentlich sinnvoller  :Wink: 

----------

## ruth

...und ich halte den paludis Ansatz für wesentlich sinnvoller und sauberer.

zumindest bin ich in der Lage, den paludis Code schnell zu verstehen, was ich bei portage nicht gerade behaupten kann.

Mag auch der Tatsache geschuldet sein, dass python ja nicht mal Klammern hat - Was soll das???

merkst du was? *gg* *auf_ins_gefecht* (bitte nicht - das war Sarkasmus!!!)

Mir persönlich kommt es so vor, als wäre das ganze schlicht und einfach ein:

'Ihr macht das kde-svn Overlay so, dass man es mit portage nicht benutzen kann, dafür machen wir das kde4.1 Overlay so, dass paludis damit aussteigt.'

kindisch hoch 3, wie gesagt...

Ach, @Necoro:

Mir ist schon klar, dass du portage bevorzugst, schliesslich verwendest du dessen API in deinem portato.

Als es darum ging, paludis zu supporten, hat dir ciaranm erstmal gehörig den Kopf gewaschen....

Mach dir nichts draus, ich hatte auch schon mal das zweifelhafte Vergnügen einer Diskussion mit diesem feinen Herrn.

Tatsache ist jedoch:

paludis ist technisch einfach besser, sauber bis zum Exzess...

Der Mann ist ein Perfektionist.

Und 95% von dem, was er (technisch) sagt ist definitiv wahr - da gibt es nichts zu rütteln.

Und wenn du mal auf

http://paludis.pioto.org/api/index.html

guckst, wirst du sehen, dass paludis sogar eine python API hat...

Dich hindert also nichts daran, es in portato zu implementieren, wenn du magst...

Und zum Thema 'unsauber' arbeiten:

Gerade bei grösseren Projekten führt unsauberes Arbeiten regelmässig zum Tode.

Eine 'unsaubere' Implementierung heute beisst dich mit 100% Wahrscheinlichkeit nach einiger Zeit gewaltig in den Arsch, mit Verlaub.

Dann musst du nämlich anfangen, den ganzen 'unsauberen' Cruft, der sich angesammelt hat gezielt abzufangen - Der pure Wahnsinn erwartet dich dann.

Und genauso sieht der portage Code aus.

Genau deshalb hat ciaranm daraufhin paludis begonnen...

ruth

----------

## Necoro

 *ruth wrote:*   

> Ach, @Necoro:
> 
> Mir ist schon klar, dass du portage bevorzugst, schliesslich verwendest du dessen API in deinem portato.

 

Daher weiß ich auch was fürn Mist das manchmal API-technisch ist  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Als es darum ging, paludis zu supporten, hat dir ciaranm erstmal gehörig den Kopf gewaschen....

 

Japp  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> paludis ist technisch einfach besser, sauber bis zum Exzess...
> 
> Der Mann ist ein Perfektionist.
> 
> Und 95% von dem, was er (technisch) sagt ist definitiv wahr - da gibt es nichts zu rütteln.

 

Ich habe auch noch nie das Gegenteil behauptet  :Smile:  Fachlich ist der Mensch eine Institution.

 *Quote:*   

> Und wenn du mal auf
> 
> http://paludis.pioto.org/api/index.html
> 
> guckst, wirst du sehen, dass paludis sogar eine python API hat...
> ...

 

Paludis ist mir zu komplex --- ich habe bereits einmal (zugegeben vor der Python-API) versucht durch die C++-API durchzusteigen und bin an den ganzen Interfaces usw gescheitert  :Smile: . (Ist zum Beispiel auch ein Grund warum ich kein Qt mag - das geht ja den gleichen Ansatz) "Zu Tode abstrahieren" nenne ich das  :Wink: 

Um das mal zu sagen: Ich stehe prinzipiell außerhalb des ganzen "Mein Package-Manager hat den längsten (Traceback)". Ich mag nur das kindische Rumgeiere net. Pkgcore und portage bekommen es doch hin sich abzustimmen ... und du findest ja auch die Portage-Entwickler in #pkgcore und andersrum.

Und ich möchte auch immer wieder darauf hinweisen, dass Portage im Moment große Fortschritte macht  :Smile:  (ja - es gibt langsam sogar ne Doku). Und das man im Hinterkopf behalten sollte, dass es weniger Portage-Devs als Paludis-Devs gibt (glaube ich  :Wink: )

----------

## ruth

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  "Zu Tode abstrahieren" nenne ich das 
> 
> 

 

Informatik nenne ich das  :Wink: 

ruth

----------

## Necoro

 *ruth wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   
> 
>  "Zu Tode abstrahieren" nenne ich das 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Leider gehen "Informatik" und "Software Engineering" nicht immer Hand in Hand  :Wink:  (wahrscheinlich so ähnlich wie Physik und Maschinenbau ^^)

----------

## ruth

Hi Necoro,

...da hast du in der Tat recht - Touché  :Wink: 

Nichtsdestotrotz bleibt dieses Argument:

 *ruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Und zum Thema 'unsauber' arbeiten:
> ...

 

Wie auch immer:

Die Fronten sind klar, wie man sieht... *grins*

Tatsache ist jedoch:

paludis Nutzer sind nicht in der Lage das kde 4.1 Overlay zu nutzen

portage Nutzer sind nicht in der Lage das kde4-trunk Overlay zu nutzen

Damit ist (ungeachtet jeglicher technischen Diskussion), meiner Meinung nach, ein unhaltbarer Zustand erreicht.

Die Leidtragenden sind die Nutzer - schade für Gentoo als (Gesamt)Projekt

Nunja, selbst die OfenSusi bietet kde4 Pakete die funktionieren, während im GentooLand scheinbar der Kindergarten regiert....

*kotz*

----------

## schachti

Das schlimme an der "reinen Lehre" ist, dass sie in der Praxis immer so schlecht funktioniert.   :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

 *ruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Selbst die OfenSusi bietet kde4 Pakete die funktionieren...)
> 
> *kotz*

 

Das zeigt doch nur, dass kommerziell unterstützte Projekte nicht so sehr unter Sandkastenfeindschaften leiden, zu denen einige ehrenamtliche Entwickler leider tendieren, wenn ihnen die Nase des anderen nicht passt. Auch gentoo hat seine Jörg Schillings...

----------

## ruth

Hi schachti,

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Das schlimme an der "reinen Lehre" ist, dass sie in der Praxis immer so schlecht funktioniert.  

 

Ich kann dir versichern, paludis funktioniert - sogar sehr gut...  :Wink: 

Und hat noch einen Vorteil:

Man versteht wenigstens den Code...

Das heisst, es lässt sich auf längere Sicht besser handhaben.

@sandkastenfeindschaften:

Ja, da hast du wohl recht... *seufz*

Ich bin halt nur im Augenblick frustriert, weil ich eigentlich nur kde 4.1 installieren wollte heute.

Und kläglich gescheitert bin, btw... (kde4 trunk bis wenigstens zum Soft Feature Freeze - no way... :Wink:  )

Was solls, ich bin zu alt für so einen (portage <-> paludis Krieg) Schmarrn...

ruth

----------

## firefly

ruth: durch eine relativ kleine Änderung in einen der kde4-eclasses aus dem kde-svn overlay konnte ich anstelle von trunk den KDE-4.1 branch verwenden.

----------

## Carlo

 *ruth wrote:*   

> Ich bin jetzt, nachdem ich den KDE 4.1 Thread im Bugtracker gelesen habe, (auch und u.a.die Ausführungen von Alon Bar-Lev), sehr genervt.
> 
> siehe z.B.:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=233301#c128
> ...

 

Meinungen, Interpretationen derselben, Halbwahrheiten oder das was man dafür halten will - alles mit äußerster Vorsicht zu genießen, nicht wirklich prickelnd oder gar kommentierungswürdig. Ich habe den Bug erst nach einiger Zeit geschlossen, damit uns wenigstens nur einer vollgekotzt wird.

----------

## schachti

Ich kann die User, die sich da auskotzen, schon verstehen - es ist in letzter Zeit leider so einiges schiefgegangen bei gentoo (p.g.o, Status der Foundation, Releasetermin von Gentoo 2008.0, KDE 4.1 nicht in gentoo usw. usf. - es gibt dazu ja passenderweise schon einen Thread im deutschen Forum), was gentoo zum Spott der OSS-Community gemacht hat. Auch ich habe einfach kein Verständnis dafür, wenn gewisse Sachen letztlich durch kleingeistige Flamewars scheitern oder zumindest erheblich verzögert werden.

Da sehe ich die Vorteile einer kommerziellen Distribution: Ob Dev A mit Dev B gut kann oder nicht ist egal - der wird dafür bezahlt, seine Arbeit zu tun, und wenn er das nicht tut, dann fliegt. Also ignoriert er die ihm nicht passende Nase von Dev B und macht seinen Job... Da muss man sich bei Distributionen, die wie gentoo auf ehrenamtlichen Mitarbeitern basieren, eben irgendwas anderes ausdenken.

----------

## Fabiolla

Würd' mal in den Raum stellen, das dieses "Dev Problem" rein Gentoo spezifisch ist.

Ich verwende mittlerweile Archlinux als Hauptsystem - ein Developer von Archlinux hat die Distribution als "community-driven" bezeichnet,

ist eigentlich ein sehr schönes Kompliment für die Benutzer. Gentoo ist IMHO "developer-driven", was bei einem Streit der Developer untereindander für die Benutzer natürlich suboptimal ist.

Es gibt einige Threads wo mehrmals darauf hingewiesen wird das Gentoo chronisch an Mitarbeitern leidet, Archlinux hat 7 Developer gesucht und 42 haben sicht gemeldet -> http://www.archlinux.org/news/401 -> spricht IMHO sehr für die Distribution.

Kde 4.1 ist seit 29.07.2008 im Extra-Repository von Arch -> http://www.archlinux.org/news/402, kein Rumgefrickel mit Overlays oder kein Warten ob Devs ihre Streitigkeiten beenden.

In Summe gesehen kann auch eine nicht kommerzielle Distribution recht gute Ergebnisse lieferen, wenn es "rund läuft".

Just my 2 Cents  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

öhm ist das extra-repository nicht auch eine art overlay?

----------

## nikaya

 *firefly wrote:*   

> öhm ist das extra-repository nicht auch eine art overlay?

 

Nein.Dort ist alles drin was nicht in [core] gehört.

@Fabiolla

Full Ack.Nutze mittlerweile auch Arch und bin bestens zufrieden.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Fabiolla wrote:*   

> Würd' mal in den Raum stellen, das dieses "Dev Problem" rein Gentoo spezifisch ist.

 

Nicht spezifisch, ein Archlinux in der Größe von Gentoo hätte wohl auch ähnliche Probleme.

 *Fabiolla wrote:*   

> Ich verwende mittlerweile Archlinux als Hauptsystem - ein Developer von Archlinux hat die Distribution als "community-driven" bezeichnet, ist eigentlich ein sehr schönes Kompliment für die Benutzer. Gentoo ist IMHO "developer-driven", was bei einem Streit der Developer untereindander für die Benutzer natürlich suboptimal ist.

 

Dann sage ich als Gentoo Entwickler, dass Gentoo ebenso Community-driven ist. Jeder "normale" Entwickler ist auch Nutzer dieser Distribution, jeder Nutzer kann aber auch recht einfach Entwickler werden.

 *Fabiolla wrote:*   

> Es gibt einige Threads wo mehrmals darauf hingewiesen wird das Gentoo chronisch an Mitarbeitern leidet, Archlinux hat 7 Developer gesucht und 42 haben sicht gemeldet -> http://www.archlinux.org/news/401 -> spricht IMHO sehr für die Distribution.

 

Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele Aufschreie es gäbe, wenn Gentoo sieben Entwickler suchen würde, 42 Bewerbungen bekäme und 35 Leuten sagen würde "mh, nö ... wir wollen euch nicht" - das soll also "community-driven" sein?

 *Fabiolla wrote:*   

> In Summe gesehen kann auch eine nicht kommerzielle Distribution recht gute Ergebnisse lieferen, wenn es "rund läuft".

 

Und Gentoo tut dies nicht?

----------

## firefly

 *nikaya wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   öhm ist das extra-repository nicht auch eine art overlay? 
> 
> Nein.Dort ist alles drin was nicht in [core] gehört.
> 
> .

 

dann ist es doch ne art overlay  :Wink: 

denn du musst ja ein separates repository einbinden damit du kde4 installieren kannst;) Unter gentoo heißt halt sowas overlay

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Wed Jun 08, 2011 6:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> So, ich habe die Konsequenz gezogen und mir ein Linux From Scratch aufgebaut.

 

Nun gut ... auch eine Art, sich die Zeit zu vertreiben  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dann ist es doch ne art overlay 
> 
> denn du musst ja ein separates repository einbinden damit du kde4 installieren kannst;) Unter gentoo heißt halt sowas overlay

 

Ist für mich eher eine Frage der Softwareverteilung.[core],[extra]und [testing] werden ausschließlich von Arch-Entwicklern betreut.Der Begriff "Overlay" ist imho eher mit Repos ohne offiziellen Support verknüpft,bei Arch z.B. so etwas wie [kdemod].

Dann gibt es auch noch das [community]-Repository.Dieses wird von sogenannten "Trusted Usern" (TU) betreut.Dort landen bewährte und hochbewertete PKGBUILDs aus dem AUR als Pakete.

Die Repos [core],[extra]und [community] sind nach der Installation als default aktiviert.

Gruß nikaya

----------

## Fabiolla

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Fabiolla wrote:*   Würd' mal in den Raum stellen, das dieses "Dev Problem" rein Gentoo spezifisch ist. 
> 
> Nicht spezifisch, ein Archlinux in der Größe von Gentoo hätte wohl auch ähnliche Probleme.
> 
>  *Fabiolla wrote:*   Ich verwende mittlerweile Archlinux als Hauptsystem - ein Developer von Archlinux hat die Distribution als "community-driven" bezeichnet, ist eigentlich ein sehr schönes Kompliment für die Benutzer. Gentoo ist IMHO "developer-driven", was bei einem Streit der Developer untereindander für die Benutzer natürlich suboptimal ist. 
> ...

 

Ist schon klar das du als Entwickler anderer Meinung bist  :Wink: 

...Nicht spezifisch, ein Archlinux in der Größe von Gentoo hätte wohl auch ähnliche Probleme...

Glaub ich fast nicht - Arch hält sich sehr restriktiv an das KISS Prinzip - dadurch sind IMHO auch bei einer wachsenden Projektgröße einige Probleme prinzipbedingt nicht möglich. Schade das es keine genaue vergleichsmöglichkeit gibt, wieviele User Gentoo bzw. Arch definitiv haben (auf Distrowatch belegt Gentoo Rang 14 und Arch Rang 17, jedoch sehe ich diese Auflistung nicht als repräsentativ)

...Dann sage ich als Gentoo Entwickler, dass Gentoo ebenso Community-driven ist. Jeder "normale" Entwickler ist auch Nutzer dieser Distribution, jeder Nutzer kann aber auch recht einfach Entwickler werden. ...

Sagen und Handeln sind 2 paar Schuhe. Ich könnte auch sagen dass es ab morgen den Weltfrieden gibt, ändern würde es nichts.

Die Developer von Arch handeln auch danach (sieht man z.B. in den Foren von Arch das die Devs viel mehr mit den Benutzern kommunzieren, bei Gentoo ist es eher die Ausnahme). Das jeder 'so einfach Entwickler' werden kann glaube ich nicht, sonst würde Gentoo ja nicht unter Resourcenmangel leiden. 

...Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele Aufschreie es gäbe, wenn Gentoo sieben Entwickler suchen würde, 42 Bewerbungen bekäme und 35 Leuten sagen würde "mh, nö ... wir wollen euch nicht" - das soll also "community-driven" sein?...

Ok, etwas schlecht formuliert - ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen das Benutzer sehr wohl bereit dazu sind eine Distritbution zu unterstützen, was bei Gentoo "anscheindend nicht so der Fall ist", sonst würde es ja kein Resourcenproblem geben

...Und Gentoo tut dies nicht?...

Aus meiner ganz persönlichen Sicht -> nein

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

 *Fabiolla wrote:*   

> Ist schon klar das du als Entwickler anderer Meinung bist 

 

Auch einige normale Benutzer schließen sich durchaus dieser Meinung an.  :Wink: 

 *Fabiolla wrote:*   

> Glaub ich fast nicht - Arch hält sich sehr restriktiv an das KISS Prinzip - dadurch sind IMHO auch bei einer wachsenden Projektgröße einige Probleme prinzipbedingt nicht möglich.

 

Auch das KISS Prinzip kann das nicht leisten. Eine Distribution mit 1000 Paketen ist einfach einfacher und mit weniger Leuten zu stemmen als eine mit 10000. 

(Das war ein prinzipieller Vergleich, nicht einer zwischen Arch und Gentoo.)

Und überhaupt halte ich Gentoo nicht für weniger KISS als Arch.

 *Fabiolla wrote:*   

> Sagen und Handeln sind 2 paar Schuhe. Ich könnte auch sagen dass es ab morgen den Weltfrieden gibt, ändern würde es nichts.

 

Ah - Totschlagargumente also!? Das verhindert normalerweise effektiv, dass noch irgendjemand versucht deinen Ausführungen zu begegnen. 

 *Fabiolla wrote:*   

> Die Developer von Arch handeln auch danach (sieht man z.B. in den Foren von Arch das die Devs viel mehr mit den Benutzern kommunzieren, bei Gentoo ist es eher die Ausnahme).

 

Also die Kommunikationsbereitschaft der Entwickler eines Projekts lässt sich sicher nicht an den Aktivitäten dieser in einem bestimmten Forum messen. Dabei würden die meisten Projekte sehr schlecht abschneiden.

Im übrigen sind etwa 150 der ~300 (?) Gentoo-Entwickler in diesem Forum aktiv. Das halte ich für einen sehr guten Wert.

 *Fabiolla wrote:*   

> Das jeder 'so einfach Entwickler' werden kann glaube ich nicht, sonst würde Gentoo ja nicht unter Resourcenmangel leiden.

 

Das Thema hatten wir (im Prinzip) schon einmal: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-694736.html

 *Fabiolla wrote:*   

> Ok, etwas schlecht formuliert - ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen das Benutzer sehr wohl bereit dazu sind eine Distritbution zu unterstützen, was bei Gentoo "anscheindend nicht so der Fall ist", sonst würde es ja kein Resourcenproblem geben

 

Wenn es man so einfach wäre. So gut wie jeder Gentoo Nutzer kann ein ebuild in wenigen Stunden schreiben (behaupte ich einfach mal) und u.A. b.g.o zeigt das auch. Das Problem ist das das einfach nicht reicht.

Schnell mal ein ebuild oder einen Patch einreichen reicht irgendwann einfach nicht mehr. Es muss auch Leute geben die diese ebuilds pflegen, die Software schreiben und vieles mehr. Diese Leute brauchen aber auch mehr "Wissen" als die erstgenannten.

Angenommen du möchtest helfen Portage zu verbessern. Gut - ein hilfsbereiter Gentoo-Nutzer. Bis zum Entwickler müsstest du aber Python lernen, Portage-Code lesen und verstehen und danach durch kleinere und grössere Patches zeigen das du das alles gelernt und verstanden hast. 

Viele hilfsbereite Benutzer sind sehr wichtig. Aber es muss auch genügend echte Entwickler geben die das Gesamtbild im Auge behalten.

Gentoo fehlt es nicht an Benutzern. Gentoo fehlt es auch nicht an hilfsbereiten Benutzern. Was Gentoo fehlt sind Entwickler!

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## Carlo

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich kann die User, die sich da auskotzen, schon verstehen - es ist in letzter Zeit leider so einiges schiefgegangen bei gentoo (p.g.o, Status der Foundation, Releasetermin von Gentoo 2008.0, KDE 4.1 nicht in gentoo usw. usf. - es gibt dazu ja passenderweise schon einen Thread im deutschen Forum), was gentoo zum Spott der OSS-Community gemacht hat. Auch ich habe einfach kein Verständnis dafür, wenn gewisse Sachen letztlich durch kleingeistige Flamewars scheitern oder zumindest erheblich verzögert werden.

 

Das sind fast vernachlässigbare Symtome, das Problem geht tiefer. Das möchte ich aber nicht weiter erörtern.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Da sehe ich die Vorteile einer kommerziellen Distribution: Ob Dev A mit Dev B gut kann oder nicht ist egal - der wird dafür bezahlt, seine Arbeit zu tun, und wenn er das nicht tut, dann fliegt. Also ignoriert er die ihm nicht passende Nase von Dev B und macht seinen Job... Da muss man sich bei Distributionen, die wie gentoo auf ehrenamtlichen Mitarbeitern basieren, eben irgendwas anderes ausdenken.

 

Die Hoffnung, daß Gentoo als Ganzes ab einem gewissen Punkt eine, durch kommerzielle Interessen getriebene, Professionalisierung erfährt, habe ich schon länger aufgegeben. Gäbe es eine andere Distribution, die ein annähernd equivalentes Maß an Flexibilität bietet, hätte ich den "Griffel" hier auch schon vollends fallengelassen.

 *Fabiolla wrote:*   

> Ich verwende mittlerweile Archlinux als Hauptsystem - ein Developer von Archlinux hat die Distribution als "community-driven" bezeichnet,
> 
> ist eigentlich ein sehr schönes Kompliment für die Benutzer. Gentoo ist IMHO "developer-driven", was bei einem Streit der Developer untereindander für die Benutzer natürlich suboptimal ist.

 

Schick. Die Leier kenne ich schon. Warum kommt denn aus der Community nicht der positive Druck, Gentoo verbessern zu wollen? Keine Zeit, mangelnde Befähigung!? Warum produziert diese Community zu wenig Leute, die sich aktiv beteiligen, anstatt mit dem nackten Finger auf die "Developer" zeigen? Die Außenwirkung von Gentoo ist derzeit sicher nicht so prall, andererseits hat es schon immer Licht und Schatten gegeben. Auch haben andere Distributioren enorm daran gefeilt, die Community anzufüttern (Ubuntu macht gutes Marketing und hat eine komplette Distribution mit einem Entwicklerstamm im Rücken, der Gentoo um ein Mehrfaches übertrifft. Novells OpenSuse Build Service ist kein schlechtes Lockangebot...)

 *Fabiolla wrote:*   

> In Summe gesehen kann auch eine nicht kommerzielle Distribution recht gute Ergebnisse lieferen, wenn es "rund läuft".

 

Ich denke du bist nicht der einzige der die Situation verkennt, weil er nun als reiner User offensichtliche Auswirkungen spürt. Gentoo hat sich, dafür wie breit die Distribution aufgestellt, wie vielfältig die Interessen der Nutzer sind, schon viel zu lange auf die Arbeitsleistung von viel zu wenigen gestützt. Das kann langfristig kaum mit steigender Qualität einhergehen.

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Und Gentoo tut dies nicht?

 

Von der Handhabbarkeit her macht Gentoo eher Schritte rückwärts, was die Qualitätssicherung betrifft allenfalls seitwärts, teilweise fehlen massiv Leute.

----------

## ruth

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das sind fast vernachlässigbare Symtome, das Problem geht tiefer. Das möchte ich aber nicht weiter erörtern.
> 
> 

 

Na, hier würde der interessante Teil aber erst losgehen...

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Fabiolla wrote:*   In Summe gesehen kann auch eine nicht kommerzielle Distribution recht gute Ergebnisse lieferen, wenn es "rund läuft". 
> 
> Ich denke du bist nicht der einzige der die Situation verkennt, weil er nun als reiner User offensichtliche Auswirkungen spürt.
> ...

 

Die Auswirkungen von was genau?

Andeutungen, Andeutungen... ein bisschen mehr Klartext wäre nett...

Fakten(sowit mir bekannt und mir grade zum Thema einfallen):

Der KDE Herd leader wird von heute auf morgen gekickt - Nach EINEM Jahr Arbeit für Gentoo.

Beispielhaft für ähnliches:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=177626

man beachte auch und unter anderem die Timeline und den gegenseitigen Umgang.

u.v.m.

Professionalität sieht jedenfalls anders aus.

Von geschlossenen (im Sinne von #top_sekrit#) Bugs (betreffend z.B. Philantrop), die nichtmal offen für andere Developer sind mal gar nicht zu reden...

Jedenfalls gehen da sehr merkwürdige Dinge vor sich - von Transparenz und Offenheit - Keine Spur.

Von einem klaren Kurs übrigens auch nicht.

ruth

----------

## Necoro

 *ruth wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=177626

 

Ist Christina nicht die Freundin von Chris? Und wenn ja: Wie kann man sich dann anmaßen einen auf "objektiv" zu machen und vermitteln zu wollen?

----------

## Knieper

Wenn man http://planet.gentoo.org/ ueberfliegt (Italiano: Feeling Bad und Wait!, Petteno: Just a note...) fragt man sich echt, wie minderbemittelt manche Entwickler sein muessen.  Staendig dieser Kindergarten und dann noch unfaehig stuemperhaften Sarkasmus zu erkennen, der einen fast ins Gesicht springt. Gehen die auch mal vor die Tuer? Schon nervig, dass man einigen Forumspfeifen die Ironie im Beitrag anmalen muss, aber das ist nach aussen und fuer die "ruhigeren" Entwickler einfach nur noch peinlich. Muss wohl doch langsam Richtung T2 abwandern...

----------

## amne

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Die Verantwortlichen, falls es sie denn gibt, sollen endlich einmal aufwachen und die Realitäten erkennen und Richtlinien für die Developer bei den verschiedenen Paketmanagements erlassen. Ich habe keinen Bock mehr micht als Gentoo-Benutzer 2. Klasse behandeln zu lassen nur weil ich mich für paludis entschieden habe!
> 
> Übrigens ist paludis auch ein Teil des Gentoo-Trees und somit anerkannte Software!

 

Eben diese Verwirrung wurde v.a. dadurch gestartet, dass Paludis-nahe Developer Paludis in den Tree gebracht haben und auch aktiv behaupted haben, es wäre unterstützt. In Wahrheit sieht es folgendermassen aus:

Ausser Portage wird nichts offiziell anerkannt, solange es keine fertige PMS gibt nach der sich alternative PM richten können. Das gilt sowohl für Paludis als auch pkgcore. Alle anderslautenden Aussagen werden meines Erachtens nach bewusst gestreut um eben genau solche Diskussionen anzuzetteln.

----------

## Carlo

 *ruth wrote:*   

> Na, hier würde der interessante Teil aber erst losgehen...

 

Wollte ich mich diesbezüglich äußern, würde ich dies bestimmt nicht hier tun. Ich muß es nicht haben, daß sich Leute meine Meinung zu Eigen machen, benutzen und verfälschen, damit anderen Vorhaltungen machen, bzw. verbreiten, warum Gentoo gerade so ausgesprochen schlecht sei.

 *ruth wrote:*   

> Jedenfalls gehen da sehr merkwürdige Dinge vor sich - von Transparenz und Offenheit - Keine Spur.

 

Ach was, nahezu sämtliche Entwicklungsvorgänge, alles was relevant ist, liegt offen. Es hat nur kaum einer Lust und die Zeit sich entsprechend informiert zu halten. Einen Anspruch auf meine Ansicht weise ich deutlichst zurück.

----------

